# Was ist denn mit LICQ los?



## Taigatrommel (29. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich benutze SUSE8.2; Gnome und LICQ.
Ohne die Benutzung eines Proxy - Servers, kann ich mich problemlos bei ICQ anmelden. Nutze ich jedoch einen Proxy - Server, geht gar nichts mehr. Keine Anmeldung & keine Fehlermeldung. 

Host: login.icq.coml
Port:   5190

Warum das denn? Muß ich da einen anderen Host oder Port benutzen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Ist der Port denn geöffnet im Proxy? Du musst bei ICQ angeben dass du einen Proxy verwendest und den angeben...


----------



## Taigatrommel (29. März 2004)

Ähm,

ich habe den Port jetzt mal auf 443 geändert. Immer noch das gleiche Resultat.
Aber auf meiner Windows Büchse funktionieren die Einstellungen


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Bist du im gleichen Netz mit den beiden PC's (Linux u. Windows) Und benutzt du den gleichen Proxy über den gleichen Port?


----------



## Taigatrommel (29. März 2004)

Ja,

die beiden rechner verwenden den gleichen Proxy - Server.
Ich habe es eben nocheinmal ausprobiert. Jetzt hat's gerade geklappt. Ich habe mich ab - und wieder angemeldet. Jetzt funktioniert's wieder nicht. Scheint nur sporadisch zu funktionieren.


----------

